# Stanley looking chilled out yesterday



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Edited by Lauren43 for sozzle.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, well, maybe next time. It's ages since we've seen Stanley.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well at least I'm not the only one who has trouble posting pictures. But it sure would have been nice to see the boy.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thing was they weren't off my camera but a couple of pics that a friend emailed to me. I can post my own easily enough but when they come just as an email I can't do the usual copy and paste or even put them on my desktop and then just move them into this box I am typing into.
I'll ask her as she is much more au fait with Macs than me. They really are lovely close ups of the boy.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Save them to your computer and upload them here from there


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok they should be up now. I have to say he looks mighty handsome!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, I can see why you wanted to post them, they are excellent photo's, they really are. Stanley is such a lovely dog isn't he?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Such lovely photos. I'm glad the problem was able to be sorted out. Certainly share worthy pictures. He is very handsome.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks lauren! I had been running around with him and 3 other dogs and he was a bit exhausted and needed a sit down (so did I frankly) and he looked just so relaxed. He also recently turned 7 and I love the grey showing through on his face.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Honestly I love Stanley! It only ingrains further that I one day need a greyhound in my life. I keep promising myself that the next dog I get will be a retired racer. The problem is my list of breed must haves is sooo long who knows where I'll go next lol..but I love me some sight hounds (Borzoi and Irish Wolfhound included!)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Stanley is so handsome. Lauren your list is looking a bit like mine, but then I always through in a basset hound or two


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

He exudes happiness


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

*Spellbound*

A touch of white with those mesmerizing eyes. I can't stop looking at him.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww! what a cutie! Cannot say it enough-i LOVE older dogs with grey faces, they have such an endearing look to them.


----------

